# Sane Scanner Canon (CanoScan) LiDE 60



## kpedersen (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello,

I have recently found on ebay a scanner which is known to work with sane.

And luckily it does work 

However, in order for `scanimage -L` to pick up the scanner, I either need to be in the /usr/local/etc/sane.d/dist directory, or I need to copy the /usr/local/etc/sane.d/dist/genesys.conf file to whatever directory I currently reside in for it to work.

Is there a way to specify the directory in which to look for the config file rather than having to have it as the current working directory?

sane-find-scanner works great but xsane, xscanimage and scanimage all require me to be in the config files directory.

Other than this small annoyance, the scanner works great 

Any help would be appreciated!

Karsten


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 19, 2010)

You've added the USB vendor and product codes?  Don't modify /usr/local/etc/sane.d/dist/genesys.conf, but the one in the directory above it, /usr/local/etc/sane.d/genesys.conf.

With the new USB system, scanner support is different in FreeBSD 7.x and 8.x, so telling which you are using may be helpful.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah, you telling me to edit the file in the directory above gave me the idea of copying it up a level from the dist folder.

It all seems to be working well now 

The problem was that there were no files in the sane.d directory. Is the handbook out of date?

I am using FreeBSD 8.0, so I am using libusb (ugen4.4)

Thanks,


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 19, 2010)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Ah, you telling me to edit the file in the directory above gave me the idea of copying it up a level from the dist folder.
> 
> It all seems to be working well now
> 
> The problem was that there were no files in the sane.d directory. Is the handbook out of date?



The port pkg-plist shows that it should have files in both sane.d/ and sane.d/dist/, so the handbook looks okay.  The package compares the two dirs on deinstall to see if you've modified any files in sane.d.

I'd deinstall sane-backends, remove any leftovers (rm -rf /usr/local/etc/sane.d), then reinstall it.


----------

